# Craftsman Dual Stage Snow Thrower Model 536.886180 Drive SPRING



## Jim397 (Dec 16, 2020)

Snowblower always works well. Today the wheels stopped , wouldn't move when engaging the drive handle.I pulled it over to garage, took off the back plate and a spring was laying inside the plate when I removed the plate. 3-4 inch spring with hook longer on one end than the other. I have searched the internet ( no manual ) and cannot figure out where this spring goes that obviously makes the snow blower drive when the handle is depressed. I will see if I can attach a photo here of the inside. Help please. Thank you. Jim


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Jim









A photo of the spring itself would be of help.


.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

In almost all cases the machine should still drive even without most of the springs. I'm guessing the spring you have laying in there might be for the the belt tensioner.
It's part number 310 in the diagram and it shows where it's supposed to go. Craftsman 536886180 gas snowblower parts | Sears PartsDirect Select the "Engine Diagram" and it's on the lower part of the diagram.
Have you checked the drive chains and friction wheel to see if everything turns freely?


Looks like this:


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

Kiss4frog is on the right track, just got springs mixed up. The one above is for the auger (attachment) idler (#310). I think you dropped this spring, (#190) traction idler tension. I have a Murray in the garage we just swapped an engine on for someone to take a pic of where it goes. As it shows upside down, it'd be the bottom spring along the left frame with the belt cover removed. For orientation, the green belt is for the auger, black belt for drive.


----------



## RAOUL225 (Jan 24, 2020)

This spring engages the large drive disc platter so the machine can move.When you press on the drive handle,the platter goes up at an angle to make contact with the friction wheel.


----------



## Jim397 (Dec 16, 2020)

RAOUL225 said:


> This spring engages the large drive disc platter so the machine can move.When you press on the drive handle,the platter goes up at an angle to make contact with the friction wheel.





Jim397 said:


> Snowblower always works well. Today the wheels stopped , wouldn't move when engaging the drive handle.I pulled it over to garage, took off the back plate and a spring was laying inside the plate when I removed the plate. 3-4 inch spring with hook longer on one end than the other. I have searched the internet ( no manual ) and cannot figure out where this spring goes that obviously makes the snow blower drive when the handle is depressed. I will see if I can attach a photo here of the inside. Help please. Thank you. Jim
> View attachment 171641


Thank you all for your responses.This is the photo of the spring below. Everything moves freely that you can see in my photo. Sorry I am totally just not mechanically inclined except to put the gas in check the oil and snow blow.


----------



## Jim397 (Dec 16, 2020)

Jim397 said:


> Thank you all for your responses.This is the photo of the spring below. Everything moves freely that you can see in my photo. Sorry I am totally just not mechanically inclined except to put the gas in check the oil and snow blow.


This is the spring.


----------



## Jim397 (Dec 16, 2020)

Jim397 said:


> This is the spring.
> View attachment 171669


3 1/2 inches long


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

Did you remove the belt cover and look at the drive belt idler ( skinny belt closest to the engine)?
If you can take a pic of that area we can tell right away.
For clarity, I'm talking machine down on the wheels, belt cover is between engine and discharge chute, little 3/8" bolt on each side, wiggle the cover out toward the right side.


----------



## Jim397 (Dec 16, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

The white arrow is your drive idler tension pulley. Guessing it will swing freely right now? Hard to see, but the green arrows are where one end of that idler's bracket tension spring should be hooked. Can you copy a pic from above the area straight down?


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

Drive belt looks loose it’s the belt closest to engine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim397 (Dec 16, 2020)

oneboltshort said:


> The white arrow is your drive idler tension pulley. Guessing it will swing freely right now? Hard to see, but the green arrows are where one end of that idler's bracket tension spring should be hooked. Can you copy a pic from above the area straight down?
> View attachment 171673


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

I can't tell, I know it's a PIA, but can you take a picture focused on this area of the frame at the base of the engine?
Is there already a spring there? If not that's where your spring goes.
I've looked


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Jim397 said:


> This is the spring.
> View attachment 171669


Take a look at your controls, I have the same springs on mine and if the one is off the one controlling the wheels, it won't move. Both the auger control and the drive have the same spring, it connects the cable control with the arm that actually engages the proper action control. I broke a spring this winter, luckily I had one left over from a parts machine


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

oneboltshort said:


> The white arrow is your drive idler tension pulley. Guessing it will swing freely right now? Hard to see, but the green arrows are where one end of that idler's bracket tension spring should be hooked. Can you copy a pic from above the area straight down?
> View attachment 171673


That idler looks crooked to me.. might be an optical illusion.. but it looks like the plate the idler bolts onto is leaning forward.. he may have tossed the belt which made the spring lose all tension which let it come out of it holes

Sent from my moto e6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim397 (Dec 16, 2020)

oneboltshort said:


> I can't tell, I know it's a PIA, but can you take a picture focused on this area of the frame at the base of the engine?
> Is there already a spring there? If not that's where your spring goes.
> I've looked
> View attachment 171684


Thank you . The idler control wheel appears to be sloppy, perhaps why the spring came off to start with. I have put the spring at the top by your white green outlined arrow and hooked the other end to the idler wheel and it puts tension on the belt like it is suppose to. I am going to start it tomorrow in daylight and see what happens. I will let you know . Thank you. Jim


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

i hope you mean on the idler wheel bracket, right? The bottom back of the bracket should have a hole for the short end hook of the spring you found. If the pulley is wobbly you may need a replacement, as long as it's not froze and unable to spin and not vibrating up and down with ball bearings popping out it should get you through your storm. Wish you guys good luck out there the next few hours.


----------



## Jim397 (Dec 16, 2020)

oneboltshort said:


> i hope you mean on the idler wheel bracket, right? The bottom back of the bracket should have a hole for the short end hook of the spring you found. If the pulley is wobbly you may need a replacement, as long as it's not froze and unable to spin and not vibrating up and down with ball bearings popping out it should get you through your storm. Wish you guys good luck out there the next few hours.


I want to thank you all very much for all your help. After putting the spring back on & yes the short end on the bottom back of the bracket, the snow blower now goes forward & backward. The idler wheel itself is "sloppy" so my friend said before I put it back together to bring it to him and he will replace the bearing . Thank you all very much for your advice and your patience with this old phart


----------

